# Help to ID, please!



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

I got some new crypts. I hope you can help me to ID them:









total









leaf frontside









leaf backside

The plant is about 20 cm.

Ciao,

Sascha.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

With a 98% of possibilities is a C. cordata 'blassii'

Nice plant!!!


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

Are you sure? I´ve a different plant cordata "blassii" with round shaped leafs....


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I am rather sure, but with crypt is easy to be wrong...

Looks like a submerged specimen.

From where did you get it? and down what name did you get it?


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok, it is a submersed plant, but the round blassii, too. I´ll make photos of both, then you can see the difference.
I got them from a friend. He wasn´t sure and I try to get it flowering, so that we can possibly ID it. He thought it could be griffithii, but I´m not sure.

I´ll take photos of both my cordata var blassii and the unknown, so you can see the difference.


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

Here the comparison:









"blassii" front









"blassii" back









the unknown


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

C. cordata has a lot of leaves shapes.

Definitively first one is blassii...

With the second one i am not sure... reminds to me griffithii leaf, but it is a higth difficult plant to grow within a tank.

Some pictures of emersed blassii

Same plant, diferents leaf depending of the culture cares

























C. griffithii emersed









Cryptocoryne cordata var. cordata "Rosanervig" sumerged









Cryptocoryne cordata var. zonata









Cryptocoryne cordata var. zonata









C. cordata blassii









C. cordata var. cordata









C. cordata var. zonata









Emersed griffithii









C. cordata var. dideceri

















C. cordata var. grabowskii









C. cordata var. zonata


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

OK, you won. Maybe it´ll flower one day, then we will be cleverer.....

Thank you for your trouble.

Ciao,

Sascha.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey man,

It´s not a contest and I am not an expert... Only disscusing abut our favorite theme.

you have a mail in your inbox.


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

Sure no contest. I just wanted to say, that you convinced me.


----------

